# Shark Fishing



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

I recently got into shark fishing last summer and got a 6/0 that i spooled with 50lb mono and a 7 foot penn slammer went multiple times last year had many hook ups but didn't land any i used mullet, ladyfish, manhaden, bluefish can anyone please give me tips on what i am doing wrong? i was using 200 + lb steel leader about 5 feet long do i need longer leader or what just need some tips on what to do.... it would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

What happened most often? Clean breakoff, bad tackle? could be a thousand things. I know we are all expert knotsmen, but bad knots come to mind. Thats my same rig, except I use braid with a topshot, and ive landed quite a few with it. I think more specific info might be needed.


----------



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

The hook has just pulled....most of the time i would have my drag on free spool and they would take out some line and i would let them take it and then i would flip the bail and they would be gone


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I switched to 9/0 circle hooks and they were working great. Im a big believer in the circle hooks, plus if you're using J hooks and you got a lot of line out, like 300 plus yrds or so, you really gotta snatch the hell out of it to set the hook. Loooots of stretch in that much mono. I think my plan would be to switch to circles, file the barb and put a cutting (knife) edge on the hook. Google it if you dont know what i mean. Hope it turns around for ya, good luck


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Might also be smaller sharks or stingrays just grabbing the big bait and running with it half in their mouths. You would be surprised at the power a little 2ft shark has in its initial run. In my experience, if the shark is of good size, it doesn't matter if you use a circle or J hook, you will always hook up if you let it run and eat the bait.
If you want to try something different with a very high hook rate, switch to a 15ft length of 200lb mono leader and a big ass circle hook. The mono leader sounds dumb, but I swear by its effectivness.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

....and sailcats. They are like the ants of the fish world and I've had them pick up whole, dead, 5lb stingrays and move them around. Hooked one in the side once and that's how I know.

I also like circles. Besides just the better hook up rate, they are much better on the shark and will prevent gut hooking. I use a 15ft, 200-300lb mono leader attached to 3ft of 275-400lb cable. Hook size varies with the bait being used.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Let it run for 15-30 seconds before trying to let the hook set. And yes, use circle hooks.

Also, wrap your hooks very tightly in electrical tape from the eye to the barb. If they feel the metal, in most cases they will drop it. Try this: Bite down on an unwrapped hook and them one wrapped in electrical tape. You will feel a difference. Imagine how it feels to a shark with their very sensitive senses.


----------



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks i did wrap my hooks in electrical tape a few times very tightly i will try it and see if it works


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

D.O.A FREAK said:


> The hook has just pulled....most of the time i would have my drag on free spool and they would take out some line and i would let them take it and then i would flip the bail and they would be gone


Or might be dolphins....I deal with them alot in destin while red fishing.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Way back in the 70s we had a gang that hung out together and shark fished off the pier frequently, very frequently. I think the smallest reel we had was a 9/0. One guy had a 10/0, 3 had 12/0s, one 14/0 and I had a 16/0. We used 20' 3/32 stainless cable for leader and 3" single hooks. Bait was a whole small bonehead or half a large one.

It's been my experience that if you pull the bait out of the shark's mouth he will come back for it, never had one spit it out because he felt the leader. 

10 to 12' hammerheads and duskies were common back then, rarely a night we didn't get at least one run. It was so cool being able to see the shark by the phosphoresant glow surrounding him as he swam along. I'll never forget the smell of sleeping on the pier all night, then to be awakened by Ernie (Mr. Pleasent) at 0500.

Sometime in late 74 my 16/0 got stolen, then a little later "Jaws" came out and I lost all interest in shark fishing. It was not long after that the King Mackeral population started it's decline and I lost interest in fishing for a few years. Once I was away in the Army I dreamed of fishing most every night.

Rick


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

[QUOTE. Once I was away in the Army I dreamed of fishing most every night.

Rick[/QUOTE]

I know that feeling. All I could think about in the desert was my wife and the water! Damn good to be back!!!


----------

